# Where to go in Canada for jobs?



## abcdwalsh (Feb 29, 2012)

We have had our minds and hearts set on the Okanagan Valley for work and life, however, we know very little about the rest of this massive country - does anyone have good experineces or advise in relation to where we'll have the best chances of getting a job, a good school for the children and where the great outdoors is a major factor? We would like to live in a smaller community but don't mind having a large city nearby...


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

abcdwalsh said:


> We have had our minds and hearts set on the Okanagan Valley for work and life, however, we know very little about the rest of this massive country - does anyone have good experineces or *advise* in relation to where we'll have the best chances of getting a job, a good school for the children and where the great outdoors is a major factor? We would like to live in a smaller community but don't mind having a large city nearby...


Advice, not advise.
Advice vs Advise - Difference and Comparison | Diffen

See my reply here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...valley-any-irish-there-advise.html#post727804


----------

